# ImageIO.write() schlechte BildQualität



## VdA (24. Dez 2006)

hier ist mein Code

```
try{
	ImageIO.write(feld.old_bild,"jpg",new File("Stifte\\Stift_"+anzahl_stifte+".jpg"));
    }
catch(IOException e){
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```
das bild sieht danach noch ganz gut aus nur hat die komprimierung das Bild ganz schön mitbekommen
gib es eine Möglichkeit die Komprimierungsqualität einzustellen?


----------



## Soulfly (24. Dez 2006)

Hier wirst du fündig! Einfach sehen, anschauen, verstehen fertig!

http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/javax.imageio/JpegWrite.html


----------



## VdA (25. Dez 2006)

Ahh! Sieht schon viel besser aus  
aber wenn ich rot benutze sieht es danach etwas Bräunlich aus


----------



## VdA (27. Dez 2006)

bin immernoch an einer antwort interissiert ^^


----------

